# Polycase Sport Utility Ammo



## allaboutshooting (Sep 13, 2016)

_
"It changes everything you know about ammo."_ That’s a pretty bold statement but after evaluating their lineup of products, I am convinced that’s the case. If for some reason, you’re not familiar with Polycase ammo, here is some information from their site.

_“PolyCase Ammunition has redefined the bullet manufacturing process. By implementing injection molding technology, cutting edge engineering and proprietary copper-polymer compound we have created patent pending designs and use a process that makes precise, consistent, accurate, non-expanding, low ricochet, range compliant bullets with sound terminal performance. The manufacturing process is very efficient and allows PolyCase to incorporate designs that were previously achievable only through the use of slow and expensive lathes.”_

I’ve been shooting Polycase Self-Defense and Preferred-Defense ammo since shortly after it was introduced to the market. It is some of the most accurate ammunition that I’ve shot in several decades of range work. It also has less recoil than other self-defense ammo which can be so important for follow-up shots.

My daughter-in-law wanted to get her concealed carry permit in South Carolina. We went to the range with a Ruger P89 and several boxes of Polycase 9mm Preferred Defense ammo for a practice session. After just a few shots, she was consistently putting rounds in the “10” ring. Because the shells had low recoil and were so accurate, she developed almost immediate confidence in her ability and a few days later, she easily qualified at the range.

Now, Polycase has introduced the new Sport Utility loads that can be used for practice.



_“This sport/training product is perfectly matched to the recoil and performance of the Inceptor Preferred Defense™ and Ruger® Self-Defense lines of ammunition, making it the ideal practice ammo choice for users of Ruger® or Inceptor®-branded defense ammunition. The Inceptor® RNP Sport Utility Ammo™ delivers high velocity and low recoil providing a comfortable day of shooting at the range while holding the accuracy and performance expected from PolyCase products.”_

So how do they compare? Here are the numbers, side by side.

                      Sport Utility            Preferred-Defense

.380 Auto      60 gr / 1230 fps         56 gr / 1150 fps

9mm              65 gr / 1525 fps         74 gr / 1475

.45 Auto       130 gr / 1210 fps       118 gr / 1307 fps



That’s only part of the story of course. What I really wanted to know was how they would compare at the range. Would they really compare in accuracy and recoil with the Preferred-Defense?

For this evaluation, I used 3 Kahr pistols, a CW380, CM9 and a PM45. I’ve shot all of these pistols extensively and one or the other of them is with me each day. I’ve put a variety of shells through them and know how they feel with each of them. For this evaluation, I fired both Preferred-Defense and Sport Utility cartridges and compared the accuracy and recoil of each of them.

I started with the CW380 by shooting one magazine of Preferred Defense and one magazine of Sport Utility ammo. I shot at targets 7 yards away and used a one-hand hold with no rest. I followed this same procedure with the CW9 and the PM45, changing targets with each pistol and with each different round.

All rounds fed smoothly through each pistol with no failures to feed or jams of any kind. All rounds from each pistol struck the target and grouped well within my acceptable range for "real life" defensive shooting. All hits were within 4" circles, my best on most days.

If I had not looked at each magazine prior to firing each gun for purposes of recording my results, I would not have know whether I was firing a Sport Utility or Preferred Defense round. They are that much alike in recoil and accuracy. They are also frangible and can be used to shoot steel targets at all reasonable ranges.

After my experience with the new Sport Utility loads, I can recommend them without any reservation. They perform like the Preferred-Defense and Self-Defense loads and will allow you to spend more practice time at the range and still give you the same point of impact and recoil as the defensive loads. That's a win-win situation.

To learn more about the new Sport Utility loads and other products from Polycase, please visit http://www.polycaseammo.com/

Thanks,
Clark


----------

